# views on MORPHEUS !!!



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi !! just wondering if anyone had any more views on MORPHEUS preview edition.  Since my last encounter after downloading it & my PC FREEZING. I UNINSTALLED in disgust 

Just wondering if things had improved ??  

Your views & comments welcome !!


----------



## rados (Mar 7, 2002)

Hey, Joe,
Had the same thing happen. It would just freeze. No error message, nothing. Just stops working. I liked the old one because it was working for me just fine but this friggin' preview is another story..guess I will just wait till updated full version comes out see what happens...Peace....


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

THX 4 your comments !!!


----------



## SexyTech (Mar 27, 2002)

The new Morpheus sucks!

go to www.kazaa.com and download their newest! it works like the OLD morpheus and will even import your old settings!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

*How about I just say SPYWARE *


----------



## The Great One (Sep 27, 2001)

Since I installed the new 'Preview Morpheus' I have also suffered with my computer slowing down (not frezzing though). I now have started to use iMesh which is quality!!!!

In my opinion Morpheus shouldn't have touched what wasn't broke!!! Their software went from being the best sharing utility on the web to being the most worthless piece of $h!7 I have ever had on my PC.

Regards

The Great One!

PS Come On Morpheus Sort It Out!!!!


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Try this one : Here runs on gnutella network, has NO spyware(I tested it) and it WORKS....Rhett


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi there Rhettman, I've just started using Kazaa lite, which is also spyware free  , appears ok at moment basically how morpheus WAS !!  

Do u know if its possible to run both Kazaa & Gnucleus you mentioned ???  

Appreciate your help  

Take Care !!


----------



## Edstr (Apr 29, 2002)

The New Morphus sucks if you want something that is works awsome and doesn't install spywere and adds won't pop up every 2 seconds get limewire.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

I was under the impression Limewire was SPYWARE !!!

CHECK http://downloads-zdnet.com.com/3000-2166-10105612.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

There is a version called Clean Limewire which is spyware free - one of the few P2P programs that are!

Still prefer WinMX myself though.

Gram


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Here's the links:
Clean Limewire

WinMX

Gram


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

Kazaalite is indeed the way to go...

http://www.kazaalite.tk/


----------



## sgooch (Apr 29, 2002)

The new Morpheus just sucks.


----------

